# Making Graphene with a DVD Drive



## jimdoc (Dec 22, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/51873011


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 22, 2012)

Isn't this just a fictional film in a competition.

There were a number of things I reacted on but the final thing was that you could just put it in the compost as it's carbon based. Have you ever tested that with a piece of plastics?

/Göran


----------



## qst42know (Dec 22, 2012)

It doesn't look to be fiction.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphite_oxide

Check the citation 21 under "Graphene manufacture"

http://www.sciencemag.org/content/335/6074/1326


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 22, 2012)

I stand corrected!

Here is a better article, the first movie were very simplistic and cut a lot of corners. For example calling a LED a lamp or claiming that you could just toss your graphene battery in the compost.

http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2012/mar/20/laser-writer-makes-graphene-supercapacitors

It also contains a movie showing a bit more details. I like this second movie a lot more. :mrgreen: 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oEFwyoWKXo&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube]

Nice touch to use lightscribe and creating patterns. 
But still, there is a lot of development before reaching the power levels that you would need for competing with batteries.

/Göran


----------

